# Choosing a Long Hair



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
I am going to get another chi to add to my two girls, and am having the darndest time choosing which one I want.
Any tips on what to look for with a chocolate long hair? She's got 3, one is dark choco with a white collar, one is all choco with some tan around eyes/nose and one is a lighter choco with some tan and white markings.
They are all so cute I just can't decide on who to get. Help!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Any pics you could show us?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, we need pics. PLEASE???


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I vote for all of them =D Then again I may have a tiny addiction to the chocolate chi's... so I spose I'm not a very bias opinion hehe.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They are obviously all cute, so go with the one who is drawn to you, let the pup pick her new family.
Select the one that suits your temperament best. There is always one that stands out.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

No help in choosing. I love the long haired ones.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

OK ladies, here is the pic I have of the 3 to choose from  I am going to pay a deposit this Saturday, and they are only 4 weeks old so I don't know that I'll see much personality yet. The chocos go quick for her though so I don't want to miss out this time as I have in the past. What do ya think? BTW I don't know if anyone ever saw the movie the Labyrinth, but I'm naming him after the fox, Sir Didymus "Diddy" for short lol.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think you can make a "wrong" choice they are all cute. I love the little joker with the tongue out though, I think it has the most striking markings.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, they are darling!
Depends what you like and your preference. The little one on the left looks as if he may be a redder brown, the little one in the middle has the nose and head that I like best and he appears that he may stay a bit darker. The little one on the right seems colored somewhere in-between.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I just went through the trying to pick from a litter of 3 it's so hard since of course they are all so cute!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

I am having such a hard time as you can see! I really do love the one on the left, seems to be a bit more 'red' and would fit the name better. Plus he looks fun lol.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would go for the middle one


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

michele said:


> I would go for the middle one


Me, too! Great head and nose. I like his dark color as well.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I like the one in the middle as well. But they are all cute. IMO the MOST important thing is the personality. You don't want one that acts withdrawn or frightened...and you don't want one that has a real dominant/alpha type vibe either.
Here is a pic of my little LC chocolate guy when he was a baby and him now @ 9 mos.
























Good Luck!!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I like the one in the middle too. There's something about his face that I like. They are all adorable. Can the breeder tell you anything about their personalities yet? Maybe at least which pup seems to be the boldest or the most timid? I used to raise cockers and you could a lot about them even when they were still nursing.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

cherper said:


> I like the one in the middle as well. But they are all cute. IMO the MOST important thing is the personality. You don't want one that acts withdrawn or frightened...and you don't want one that has a real dominant/alpha type vibe either.
> Here is a pic of my little LC chocolate guy when he was a baby and him now @ 9 mos.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Finn's face changed a lot. His stop is much more pronounced than when he was a puppy. It fascinates me to see the pictures of the puppy vs. the adult. He is very beautiful, btw.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

She said right now they are still blind, (i think they are 3 weeks actually) and "little blobs who don't do much but sleep and nurse" but I am going to visit this Saturday and see if they have any kind of personalities yet. 
That middle one looks a lot like your Finn it looks like! 

DECISIONS DECISIONS this is so hard!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, just go ahead and take them all. They're small. haha!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Haha I'm with Karen!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Just take all three home, pick out the one you like and we'll all argue over who gets the extra two!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I just like how Finn looks so sure of himself in his pictures. He knows that he is a big deal!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

LMAO @ MiniGrace & jesuschick! lol! 
I WISH I COULD TAKE THEM ALL !!! Someday I'm gonna be the crazy cat lady, except my cats will all be chihuahuas and I'll take good care of them  lol


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I would personally pick the middle one!! They're all cute but the middle one has something special!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the middle one the best


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

My pick is still the "underdog" but ... that makes the most sense as I am usually drawn to them. I do think he'll look amazing with the flares of red against the choco and the white stripe from the tip of his nose to the top of his head is going to totally set him him off. He's so dang unique!! I just know he's going to be a looker because he is already. He reminds me of the Beast in Beauty and the Beast and Chewbacca and it just doesn't get any better than that in my book.

Keep us posted they are all just great and honestly all "lookers" I just had to rally for my guy once again as I think he is totally awesome!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

They're all so cute, I can see why it's so hard to decide. When I first saw the pic the middle one was the first to catch my eye. Since you'll be able to see them in person I really think your decisions will be easier then.

If I HAD to choose right now I'd go with middle.... Or just take them all lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Funny, I like the one on the right the most.
Gosh, now I want another!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Another vote for the one in the middle, although they are all cute. 

Personality and temperament are the biggest factors, so be sure to go with that. Good luck!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i pick # 1 2 and 3 all so cute thanks for the pics


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I think i'm different then everyone I like the one on the far right. I think that Chi is like Milk Chocolate not too dark so pics will come out great and not to red so they will stay a true chocolate

But still all super cute


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

they are all super cute but i would go with the one in the middle with the white nose!


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the one on the left


----------



## LoveChihuahuas (Jan 24, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Funny, I like the one on the right the most.
> Gosh, now I want another!!!! Thanks!!!


i agree, i just love the one on the right xx


----------

